# How do you remove items stuck down with Sikaflex?



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a boof mounted cable box that is stuck down with (presumably) Sikaflex and I need to remove it so that I can replace it with a twin hole box.

Does anyone have experience or suggestions on how to remove the old box without digging holes in the roof?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I seem to recall someone with a similar problem ended up using a piece of "cheese wire".


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi, welcome to sikkaflex experience, its slightly easier if dont need to keep item your removing. easiest way i have found is to get a long bladed cerated knife why the mrs is,nt looking and if poss pull item upwards (it will flex) and slowly cut it out, it will come just needs patience. could put masking tape or duck tape around area to try and avoid scratching surrounding area.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The wire idea is the best way , suggest you go to your local garage and ask for a piece of mig wire, make two handles out of a bit of brush shaft and i think you will find it will do the trick. I used it to take off a stuck on roofbox.


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

If you can get someone to help you and gently heat the area up with a heatgun while you are pulling, it will make it a lot easier....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gnscloz said:


> get a long bladed cerated knife why the mrs is,nt looking and if poss pull item upwards (it will flex) and slowly cut it out


Even better if you know a local cabinet maker is to borrow his "flush cutting saw" . . . if he will lend it to you??? :roll:

These are saws with very flexible blades, and teeth with a set on only one side, so the blade can be rested against a surface while trimming, but will not mark it.

They are used for trimming the stubs off dowels, pegs etc., and are not difficult to find. >> Here's just one example << of a fairly cheap one, and it might be worth your while investing.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

Music shop - Guitar string (top "E" string?) :wink:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

A 'saw' made up with a length of piano wire - a two person job made easier if carried out in the open after a warm day under the sun.



Vennwood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a boof mounted cable box that is stuck down with (presumably) Sikaflex and I need to remove it so that I can replace it with a twin hole box.
> 
> ...


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

If you just need a second cable entry, why not buy a cable gland, drill a hole in the existing box and fit the gland?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help and advice guys.

I'll let you know how I get on 

Wouldn't want to drill a second hole as I can't see where the original one goes unless I remove the box - and if I remove the box them I may as well fit a two hole box 8)


----------

